# Water sprite deficiency?



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I have floating water sprite in each of my betta tanks that are showing the same signs of deficiency. New growth lush and green, old growth turning yellow and entire stem eventually dies. Both tanks are low tech, low light. I dose Flourish once weekly. I suspect Phosphate deficiency but will let those more experienced do the diagnosis.


----------



## themountain (Oct 20, 2014)

edit because I was confused...sorry


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh interesting, that's probably it since i've had the plant for less than a month. So does that mean the plant wont adjust, it will just completely die?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

flourish comp doesn't provide macro nutrients. you could be deficient in those. what level of nitrates in the tank?


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't dose NPK since it's a low tech low light setup, only trace. Each 10g tank houses a single betta so nitrate is always 0ppm when I test. All the other plants are thriving and showing no deficiency so I find it odd that only the water sprite is struggling. Maybe it requires more since it has access to surface CO2 and higher lighting? But then that brings me back to the original post- what exactly is it lacking?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

First off, low tech doesn't mean that plants dont need nutrients. They still do but uptake can be as low as 10* less than a high tech co2 injected tank.

With that said I am almost sure your 0 nitrates is your main problem. Because sprite is such a fast growing plant and you have such a small tank your other plants can't compete. Sprite will be the first to show deficiencies which it is.

Start dosing dry fert npk and you will see the difference.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I just kind of assumed the NPK amounts in Flourish would suffice in a low light setup where the light isn't driving the plants to absorb high amounts. Since we're on the topic of NPK... how do fish react to the initial spike in nitrate when dosing nitrogen? Do they appear distressed? Before I got into planted tanks, family always taught me nitrate is the devil and can kill fish if left unchecked. Now that I plant my tanks, it's something you want present.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Npk in flourish is pretty negligible so don't even count on those.

Nitrates in dry salt aka fert is very different that organic caused nitrates. Tons of hobbyist dose 30-80ppm nitrates with ferts and have no negative effects on fish. Don't worry about it!

You want to aim for 10-20ppm nitrates and about .5-1ppm iron and 10-30ppm potassium and about 1-3ppm phosphates.

Google "yet another nutrient calculator" it will help with how much to dose. To get desired results.

Your doses will be small but are required .


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

StrangeDejavu said:


> I just kind of assumed the NPK amounts in Flourish would suffice in a low light setup where the light isn't driving the plants to absorb high amounts. Since we're on the topic of NPK... how do fish react to the initial spike in nitrate when dosing nitrogen? Do they appear distressed? Before I got into planted tanks, family always taught me nitrate is the devil and can kill fish if left unchecked. Now that I plant my tanks, it's something you want present.


Nitr*a*tes at low levels is harmless, it's when they get to the 100ppm and higher range that it becomes toxic. 

Nitr*i*tes on the other hand can be quite toxic at low levels.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

Very helpful guys, thanks for the clarification and a nudge forward in the right direction. I already have Seachem Flourish, Iron, Potassium and Phosphorus from a Craigslist find, so i'll probably get Nitrogen and use all this up before going dry.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's fine. Just try and dose to the suggested amounts


----------



## themountain (Oct 20, 2014)

edit....


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

So I have dosage needed squared away, what about how often? Seachem's dose chart says to dose Iron every day and trace every other day- isn't that excessive?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

StrangeDejavu said:


> So I have dosage needed squared away, what about how often? Seachem's dose chart says to dose Iron every day and trace every other day- isn't that excessive?


Read this; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=517945


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The values are stated would be the goal to maintain for a week. You can provably does macros npk on a Monday and micros on the Tuesday. That's all that would be needed with a weekly WC at the end of the week and rince and repeat.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Nitrogen will be here Monday and i'll be on track with NPK and Trace/Iron dosing for (fingers crossed) happy plants.


----------



## jsxx (Mar 16, 2014)

themountain said:


> Its not a deficiency...its the temperatur...water sprite grows best in 20-24º..IN A BETTA TANK YOU GOT 26-28º USUALLY. I have the same problem and change the sprite every 2-3 month for some I grow on the terrace in cold water


It's not temperature. Mine grows in 29c like crazy


----------



## themountain (Oct 20, 2014)

jsxx said:


> It's not temperature. Mine grows in 29c like crazy


EDIT: Of course you were right...I was wrong, I confused it with Hornwort...jesus, should wear my glasses when checking posts...so embarrassed :/


----------



## jsxx (Mar 16, 2014)

Believe me, it is water sprite/Indian fern


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol. if water sprite needs low temp, no one here (south east asia; average tank temperatures between 27-30c) will be able to grow it, but its as common and weedy as water plants go. It is a fast growing weed even at 29c, no doubt about that.


----------

